# Sony VR headset due in autumn 2014, uses PlayStation Eye – rumor



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony VR headset due in autumn 2014, uses PlayStation Eye – rumor
*

More unconfirmed details have emerged regarding Sony’s rumored VR headset, believed to rival Oculus Rift.










GamesIndustry cites anonymous sources for word that the headset has a tentative release date of northern autumn 2014 – about one year from now, then, although the sources said it is subject to change.

The sources said the headset looks quite a lot like the Oculus Rift, but with small white spheres attached; these are used in conjunction with the PlayStation Eye camera, much like the Move controller or DualShock 4′s light bar, for extra accuracy.

The tone of the report suggests the current design looks pretty ridiculous, and is likely to change.
The headset will not be on show at the Tokyo Game Show, the sources added, despite rumors it was almost shown at gamescom; there aren’t enough games yet, and Sony is focusing on the PlayStation 4 launch.

Oculus Rift has been diplomatically silent on the topic of a potential rival, but has in the past been positive on the prospect of competitors, which could speed the development and adoption of VR technologies.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been a huge fan of VR since the 90's when you could play the teradactyl game at the mall. I'll be checking this out for sure. Some games are definitely VR material.


----------

